# Macro shots of my plants



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I am in no way experienced. These are just some of the really nice shots. When the conditions were right and the moons aligned, the best shots were taken 

Some are not entirely macro

Ammannia Garcilis


























Riccia










Rotala Indica










Rotala macranda










Limp. Aromatica or Stellatus I think










Narrow Leaf Java Fern










Just wanted to share, I posted on another planting forum and thought to post here as well.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shots and colourful plants / healthy looking!!!


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

lovely close ups, Sameer! The pearling on plants is so fascinating to watch. Stunning reds and colours  Good work!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Rotala macranda. 

I'm glad to see it was doing well for you, it never did well in my 65, i think the tank is just too deep at 24" for t5ho.

I'm amazed at peoples pearling photos, I get amazing growth, but never any pearling, unless its from a PWC of 30% or more.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What camera/lens are you using?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

24" for t5ho? I dont think so at all. It might be other factors. The mac was growing almost like a weed until the aromatica took over the entire tank. They killed off one of my rarest plants including the mac. Only a black, naked stem was left. After getting rid of the aromatica i let the stem stay in direct light, no luck.

As for camera, Im using Canon Rebel T3. As for the camera lense its EFS 18 to 55 mm + Im using the 58 mm +10 macro filter kit. Does that make sense?

My co2 diffusion is thru a big powerhead, which sprays out a fine mist. Its not a good diffusion as theres lots of wastage, but I think some plants prefer mist. As for perling, I think it depends plant to plant. I used to have HC and that thing used to perl like CRAZY!!

Thanks, its Rotala macranda.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Great shots, what's the macro kit? I use an EOS too but both my lenses can't do macro


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Boogerboy said:


> Great shots, what's the macro kit? I use an EOS too but both my lenses can't do macro


This is the one I have, nothing fancy:

http://zeikos.com/copy/catalog/prod...d=198&osCsid=dce0c44556e4f14bac8d59525dfb8108

In order to get macro, my plants need to be close to the glass or else the camera cant zoom in and focus.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ahhh, you're using macro filters 

I should consider getting a macro lens...hm.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*Impressive!*

Beautiful shots!!!

I'm impressed at the health of your maccranda! I could never get that plant to do good like you have for some reason, even though I've gotten more difficult to care for plants to thrive...!

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks! Ive heard people say the mac is very hard to grow. I guess I was very fortunate to grow it without even knowing it was a demanding plant.


----------

